# Size 4 and still flabby



## Kandy477 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi girls!  

I'm delurking for a minute to ask for advice about the best way to tone up.  I lost a lot of weight recently when I was forced to move due to Hurricane Katrina.  My company transferred me to another town in Louisiana, and I found myself living alone for the first time in years.  Since I don't cook, I mainly eat Weight Watchers and Lean Cuisine dinners.  That helped me tremendously and I've gone from a size 14 to a 4 since February.  However, I don't exercise at all!  Now I'm thinner than I've been in years but still very flabby, especially around the gut.  

I started lifting weights at home last week using a set of adjustable-plate dumbells, and I also picked up a few fitness DVD's (The Biggest Looser Workout, Walk Away the Pounds Express, some old Gilad stuff from years ago).  I was wondering if I could get a few opinions as to which is the best and quickest method for toning.  I don't mind the weights but I prefer more calesthenic-type exercises since you don't have to bother with adjusting the weights.  I'm really strapped for cash right now, too, so joining a gym isn't possible.  I'll keep lifting the weights if that's the best method, but my 500sq/ft apartment is to tiny for me to store the bench I need to do a lot of the exercises properly. 

Any thoughts or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2006)

Cardio to take off any excess weight, and keep lifting the weights, as it builds the lean muscle mass. You can do pilates or yoga or something and see good progress from it too.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep lifting weights, it will help you to build muscle, and I agree with the person above me, pilates is a great way to tone. If you can't afford to take classes then I would see if you can get one of those Winsor Pilates DVD's...I think their like...10 bucks.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats on the lost weight! You must feel amazing!!

I agree that home DVDs are a good idea. Also, if you are into calisthenics, then your routine sit-ups, push ups, squats and lunges are your best bet. I believe very strongly in the valuable nature of calisthenics in an exercise program.

Furthermore, don't forget that a lot of the excess you see around your abdomen is excess skin. Going from a size 14 to a 4 is bound to leave a little extra. While toning will help, keep an eye on the skin and remember that sometimes no amount of exercise will help. Once things clear up financially and the excess is still bothersome, you may want to consider other options for treatment. I am sure your GP can help you explore these.

In the meantime, good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Kandy477 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, guys!  I'm about to go work out right now and actually looking forward to it.  Who would have thought that?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 11, 2006)

tae bo!


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 11, 2006)

congrats on loosing so much weight! have you tried asking your hr if they have group discounts for a gym membership?


----------

